# Keeping not company with fornicators.



## Dagmire (Mar 26, 2007)

*1Cr 5:9 I wrote unto you in an epistle not to company with fornicators: 
1Cr 5:10 Yet not altogether with the fornicators of this world, or with the covetous, or extortioners, or with idolaters; for then must ye needs go out of the world. 
1Cr 5:11 But now I have written unto you not to keep company, if any man that is called a brother be a fornicator, or covetous, or an idolater, or a railer, or a drunkard, or an extortioner; with such an one no not to eat. 
1Cr 5:12 For what have I to do to judge them also that are without? do not ye judge them that are within? 
1Cr 5:13 But them that are without God judgeth. Therefore put away from among yourselves that wicked person. 
*


I know that this passage is quite plain in wording, but I want to understand the practicality of it. How am I to go about this? I have a friend, nay, two friends, who at the least call themselves brothers and are still fornicators. One of these friends is concerned of his sin and has guilt over it, the other is niether concerned nor has any guilt that I have ever seen him express. The guilt-ridden friend is a member of my congregation. What am I to do? I haven't been spending much time at all with him lately and I confess that it has been a relief and maybe even a blessing to me. He goes looking for trouble. Should I continue to separate myself from him? How can I be an example to him? Is separating myself from him, as taught by Paul, part of being an example? I want to do firstly what's right by God and secondly what is right by my friend. I would really appreciate some wise counsel in regard to this.

Now, the second friend I mentioned is less a trouble to me, but now even more of a concern because I haven't until now considered our friendship much of a problem. He claims to be a Christian, but lives as a heathen. He constantly utters "goddamn" and will not even consider having a relationship with a woman unless she is willing to perform sex acts with him before marriage. I should not be this man's friend, should I? I have not discussed with him at all my beliefs. We met during a lowpoint in my Christian walk and the Lord has since built me up and molded me further and of course with it comes conviction over the things now in my life.


I am dismayed. I give to much heed to the thoughts and words of men. I am afraid to do what I think is right, because I don't think my friends will understand. I am weary of fellowshipping with darkness, though. I am tired of tolerating wickedness where it shouldn't be.


Please help me know what I should do in this situation.


-Davis


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)

Ryan you are wise to seek counsel regarding this problem. When we are in the midst of the conundrum and it involves 'friends' our hearts will work harder to rule our minds.

Being outside of this situation it becomes more of a black and white issue. You're conscience is already telling you that something is wrong. You don't need a long drawn out argument to convince you. Paul was speaking to believers and he was very brief when he said, "Do not be deceived: “Bad company ruins good morals.” 1 Cor. 15:33

These friendships can only hurt you and delay your own sanctification. Ask God to bring a true 'Barnabas' along side of you to help strengthen you in your walk. Blessings Ryan.


----------



## Dagmire (Mar 26, 2007)

So should I just respectfully decline their invitations? Should I try to discuss with them my reasoning?


I am trying to sort out my desire to please God and my desire to not hurt my friends. I don't want to be a menpleaser or give lipservice, but it is still a difficult change to make.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)

I must admit Ryan, when I saw the title of your thread I was worried (call me paranoid) you were announcing why you were leaving us. I was going to ask you to give us a little more time.  

I was greatly relieved to see it didn't regard the PB community. I was saddened to realize that it involved friends of yours. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, I just saw you had posted again. I would be very honest with them but tactful. You always want to leave room that they may repent and that one of them could be your Barnabas.

I'm not sure what words you should use. Perhaps some others could give some suggestions. I would have to know these fellows to know what to say. But you can share the matters that have become new priorities in your life and that your love for Christ has resulted in a new level of devotion. That you are concerned that their own comfort with sin could become a stumbling block for you and that you would rather risk their friendship than your fellowship with Christ.


----------



## Dagmire (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I'm actually at one of their houses right now. I've felt convicted all night. I don't understand him! Another friend of ours played a skit on a CD that was about a rapper dying and going to heaven and meeting Jesus. The dialogue between this rapper and the guy acting as Jesus was horrible. They made Jesus curse and talk about having sex and all sorts of things. I was disgusted with the whole thing. Tonight I told my friend (the one whose house I'm at now, the second friend I mentioned in the opening post) that I was offended by it. He expressed confusion, because he said that he liked Jesus, too, but he wasn't offended by it. I do not know any way that a man who knows the Lord could not be offended by what I heard! To take the glory of our incorruptible and good Lord and make him sound as a filthy man is aboslutely despicable.

I have to spend time away from this guy. My friendship with him is getting in the way of my relationship with the Lord. When I am around him, I can't think of stopping our time together, but I know it is the right thing to do.


God, help me. :'(


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 27, 2007)

Christian liberty is one thing, blasphemy is quite another. 

Ryan, I truly wished that one of us lived close by - I would love to have you over for dinner. Some simple down-home normal family life would do you well right now, in my humble opinion. Just know that we're praying.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 27, 2007)

I would flee the company of these libertines young man because:

1Co 15:33 Be not deceived: evil communications corrupt good manners. 
1Co 15:34 Awake to righteousness, and sin not; for some have not the knowledge of God: I speak this to your shame.

Satan will use these to drag you into the filth and cause you to sin against the one you love. I know this from experience.


----------

